# Help - pidgeon with swollen "neck"



## Xicovsky (May 26, 2010)

Hi there
Some weeks ago my mother found this baby pidgeon on the street, it looked like it had fallen from its nest or something. It looks like he was in bad shape so she brought him back home to take care of him until he could live on his own. The thing is, yesterday, when my parents woke up in the morning, they saw the pidgeon with that kind of swelling on the neck. It looked like air. Later, my mother called my grandmother, who understood a bit more of bird life as a countrywoman, and told her to stich a needle every now an then to let air escape from the pidgeon's neck. In short term, it was useful, but swelling keeps comming back.

Can anyone help? What's wrong with the pidgeon and how to cure him?

Thanks!

Photos:


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Yes...Probably a leaking Air Sac...and the Air leaking out will fill up areas it can get to.


If it is not preventing him from eating, I would say, just leave it be, and it will correct itself and heal on it's own over a week or two.


This Bird should be given Seeds to eat...no more wet Bread please!


Pigeons are Granivores - their Diet needs to be whole, uncooked, clean, wholesome, appropriate kinds of Seeds.


Bread has extremely low Nutrition and is entirely too deficient for them to live on or develop right or be healthy with.
Ask for Pigeon Mix at your local Farm and Feed Store or Pet Store.


Best wishes!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Can you also just look inside the pigeon's mouth and confirm the mouth and throat are clean and pink?


----------

